# hello cant Install USB-Serial Controller D 'Driver'



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

Hello i have USB Cable For connection RS232 

and i cant install the drivers for it

i need Install USB-Serial Controller Driver

and i get errors
look screenshots







Help please
thanks


Stephan.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Be sure you are plugging this device into the Back USB port if it is a Desktop, not the front. If the device has a power adapter, be sure to use it and to plug it directly into the wall not an extension cord or surge protector. If the USB device does not get enough power, it will not load the driver.


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

its not usb its usb cabel hmm let me show u 
exactly this

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...232&hl=de&sa=N&um=1&ei=vIg5SvrAEcPdsgaz1fysCQ

thanks for help =)


so i have vista 64bit

any other info needed ?;/ :4-dontkno


----------



## karlitos (May 19, 2009)

help please

thank you


----------

